# More On Flo.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Quite a mess agriculturally.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/florences-death-toll-includes-millions-of-animals/


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I was wondering how folks made out down there.


----------

